# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Print bed heater shorting out

## dspdrew

Anybody have any idea why my print bed would have suddenly pulled enough amps to melt the connector on the main board, and eventually desolder it? I have since repaired it, but I still have no idea why that happened in the first place. I never changed anything out but the melted connector. The connector and wire are no longer heating up, so it seems to be fine now. I just wish I knew why it did that; I don't want it to happen again.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Over time the fasting screw could have became loose causing the connection point to arc causing heat and melting the connector.
As no other damage has occurred, I would assume that this was the case. And tightening all screws from time to time should a normal routine as vibrations cause screws to become loose.
(Unless the use of loc tight thread sealant is used)

When I received my 3D Printer experience told me the power supply wire diameter included was not capable of supplying the current the Controller, and neither was the 120volt AC Power cord.
The first Mod I made was to increase the wire size supplying the controller with ample voltage and current. 

I chose flexible wiring from a Mobile Business radio that is used to supply power to a high power Business Radio Transceiver (10awg stranded). 
As I have lots of varying lengths and wire gauge on hand from installing/uninstalling Mobile Radios, could not see throwing it away as wire always comes in handy.

----------

